# Windows 8 Developer Preview on Linux Tablet



## webmanification (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello Everyone,]

I would like to know if Windows Vista/7/8 would work on the BENQ S6 Tablet PC. If so I would like to buy it then install Windows on it.

Thanks in advance; Here is the specification
CPU​Intel® Atom™ 800MHz​Dimension​158 x 90 x 22mm​Display​4.8” WVGA 800 x 480 TFT touch panel​Weight​370 g​Memory​512MB DDR2 SDRAM​Hard Drive​SSD (PATA) 2G​Audio​HD audio codec​Speakers​One for audio output​USB Specs​One mini USB2.0 port (host/client)​Network/Connectivity​Bluetooth : ver. 2.0 + EDR

WLAN : 802.11b/g​Card Reader​Micro SD (Push-push)​I/O Ports​Mini USB port
2.5mm headphone-out x1
1.65 phi DC-in x 1​Battery​7.4V 1880mAh​Input Device​Stylus touch pen​G-sensor​3-axial G-sensor​File Supported​Image: JPEG, PNG, GIF, BMP, TIFF
Video: Ogg, MPEG1, H.264, MPEG4, MPEG2, DivX 5/6, VC1, WMV9, MJPEG
Audio: WAV, Ogg, MP3, MIDI​


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

No. It does not meet the system requirements. Below is the requirements for each. I have highlighted the aspect that your Tablet doesnt meet. While you can try to force the install of Windows with only 512MB of RAM, I would not suggest it as it would not do you any good. It will make the system slow.

System Requirements
Windows 8 Release Preview works great on the same hardware that powers Windows 7:

Processor: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster
_RAM: 1 gigabyte (GB) (32-bit) or 2 GB (64-bit)_
Hard disk space: 16 GB (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)
Graphics card: Microsoft DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM driver

Windows 7 system requirements
If you want to run Windows 7 on your PC, here's what it takes:

1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor
_1 gigabyte (GB) RAM (32-bit) or 2 GB RAM (64-bit)_
16 GB available hard disk space (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)
DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM 1.0 or higher driver

Windows Vista system requirements
If you want to run Windows Vista on your PC, here's what it takes:

1 gigahertz (GHz) 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor
_1 gigabyte (GB) of system memory (512 megabytes (MB) for Home Basic)_
40 GB hard drive with at least 15 GB of available space (20 GB for Home Basic)
Support for DirectX 9 graphics with WDDM and 128 MB of graphics memory (32 MB for Home Basic)
DVD-ROM drive
Audio Output
Internet access (fees may apply)


----------

